# re



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Yep can underatnd what you are saying.. they would almost certainly be the result of IBS. Another cause may be if your Doctor has put you on anti-depressants as a result of you IBS.It may be useful seeing a hypnotherapist..but I guess you ahve been told taht already.


----------

